# Great Book



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't say enough about Jean Dodds' recent book The Canine Thyroid Epidemic . It is definitely a great book. Here is one quote from Dr. Steve Marsden about it.
"There's probably no one in the dog world who garners as much respect from all quarters as Dr. Jean Dodds. Her latest work alarms and alerts us to an epidemic of thyroid disease of staggering proportions. It alarms us as we witness the early age at which the disorder now commonly appears, and alerts us to how commonly we aggravate the problem through breeding, vaccination and feeding practices."

Thyroid issues can cause a multitude of problems physically and behaviorally. And this book explains it all . This book is for vets and anyone who owns a dog . It's now on my top five list. If you're interested , you can get it at Dogwise. http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DV234


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I am going to take a look.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's an interesting snippet from the book regarding behavioral problems associated with hypothyroidism. 

"In a large collaborative study between one of the authors, (WJD) and drs. Nicholas Dodman and Linda Aronson of Tufts University the major catagories of aberrant behavior identified were aggression (40% of cases) ,seizures (30%), fearfulness (9%) ,hyperactivity (7%). Some dogs exhibited more than one of these behaviors. Within these four catagories, thyroid dysfunction was found in 62% of aggressive dogs, 77% of seizuring dogs, 47% of fearful dogs, and 31% of hyperactive dogs. This study showed that dogs with aberrant aggression responded favorably to thyroid replacement therapy within the first week of treatment. In some cases if only a single dose was missed , the dogs quickly resumed their previous behavior problems. 

Mind boggling.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

unfortunately of the top 25 breeds most affected by hypothyroidism , our beloved Havanese is in the list.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to have Abby's thyroid levels checked when I take her in for her check-up this summer.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I'm going to have Abby's thyroid levels checked when I take her in for her check-up this summer.


Hi Kathie. I asked Sabine about the problem of misdiagnosis when it comes to this. Her's her letter....

The tests are reliable, but not all vets interpret the results reliably. Regular labs use "one size fits all" reference ranges though, where Dr. Dodds takes all of the dog's personal characteristics into consideration for interpretation.
http://www.veterinarypracticenews.c...t/how-to-test-interpret-thyroid-function.aspx

Anyone can have blood drawn from their dog at their local vet and then send it to Dr. Dodds to be tested. All the required information and order forms (including pricing) are available on her website.

And yes, Dr. Dodds' fantastic organization is a 501(c)(3) charitable organization. The Fed. ID is #95-4063237. Please support her generously!

Sabine


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley is turning 3 this year. I am definitely going to do a CBC and thyroid panel on him. Dave, thanks for posting this.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dbeech said:


> Riley is turning 3 this year. I am definitely going to do a CBC and thyroid panel on him. Dave, thanks for posting this.


Hope I'm not scaring some people, but when things with health and behavior suddenly develop, or things can't be figured out , sometimes a test of this nature can be prudent. I do recommend this book though because it tells you what to watch for and how to possibly avoid the problem totally. Buy the book. LOL We should apply as a group to Dogwise to get a group discount. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to add that Jasper's levels were border line on his annual exam. His follow up test brought my vet mote questions than answers. So I asked dr dodd's if she would interpret the results(I made a donation as she would not take payment-- she is a gem) He was clearly hypothyroid. I think back to all the things that concerned me as he was developing and wonder why no one thought to test him until I insisted they do a CBC at 5 5. I am eager to get the book too. But there is no kindle edition!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> I just wanted to add that Jasper's levels were border line on his annual exam. His follow up test brought my vet mote questions than answers. So I asked dr dodd's if she would interpret the results(I made a donation as she would not take payment-- she is a gem) He was clearly hypothyroid. I think back to all the things that concerned me as he was developing and wonder why no one thought to test him until I insisted they do a CBC at 5 5. I am eager to get the book too. But there is no kindle edition!


Thanks for that Missy. I think it was only $19.95? Not sure , I always buy two books to make the shipping worth while. LOL


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Hope I'm not scaring some people, but when things with health and behavior suddenly develop, or things can't be figured out , sometimes a test of this nature can be prudent.


I'm glad you posted this Dave, especially since I now know that Fedja has this issue. I too hope that people are not getting scared, but in my opinion it's better to be good informed even if it brings some anxiety along.

Has anyone read this book by now? What are the first impressions?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great book Sena. Very informative, not just thyroid issues but also vaccination feeding etc. worth every penny.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Will absolutely buy it. Thnx Dave.
Here one more very informative article with Dr. Dodds tips on thyroid issues: 
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_6/features/15723-1.html


----------

